# Peeing on the tree



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie must think I am the best mom ever! He has gotten better about going out, but he still prefers to do his business in the dining room. The room we can't see into. Its as if he actually goes outside, he wont be able to get back in and the world will end. But I have been shoving him out the doggie door when I find accidents... which is horrible. Because outside the doggie door is GRASS. YES, GRASS! That evil evil green stuff. He WILL go out back and potty on the flagstone deck, no problem. He will even whiz on the lawn furniture. But grass... oh the torture... so when I shove him out the doggie door, it gets his attention and he has been better. 

THEN I put up not ONE... but TWO Christmas trees. Stogie says... COOL she brought the trees INSIDE! Now, I can pee and not leave the room, I have a tree and don't even have to touch the EVIL grass! WOOHOO! If only I would bring the garage trash can inside, he would truly be in heaven. 

Goldie is great, she goes outside all the time. We leave the door open with the nice weather, and she lays half outside and half inside. She even uses the doggie door. Close to perfection... yes.... if she would only quit eating the decorations off the trees. She thinks the berries are real. They LOOK like berries...hmmmmm 

Yesterday I dumped out her favorite Sack bed and out came all kinds of goodies. Decor, toys, and a WOODEN SAKE CUP! WTP?????


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> THEN I put up not ONE... but TWO Christmas trees. Stogie says... COOL she brought the trees INSIDE! Now, I can pee and not leave the room, I have a tree and don't even have to touch the EVIL grass! WOOHOO! If only I would bring the garage trash can inside, he would truly be in heaven.


So, it's your fault he is confused!!! Geez, you bring in a couple of trees and you expect the poor boy to think he can't mark on them, when all along you have been shoving out into the trees!!! LOLOL

I use an xpen to put around our tree and deocrate it with beautiful Christmas ribbon. That way, the boy's can't get to it and we all can enjoy it longer!!

Stogie, stand your ground buddy.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Kathy, 

MYOB!

Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Just kidding.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
That can be the forums new catch phrase!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I think that original thread HAD to be a typo. She had to mean BYOB:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:biggrin1: very cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Hey Kathy,
> 
> MYOB!
> 
> Melissa


NO CAN DO, sister!!!

Oh, but Dawna might be right, in which case, I will bring all the fixins for margarita's for the tree lighting, even though the tree might be slighly yellowish in places!!! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:Y'all crack me up!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh. Now it is time to go night night. Poor Stogie. You just confused the poor guy. Looks like it might be a yellow Christmas as opposed to a white one in your houseound:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe Melissa should have one of those beer bottle Christmas trees that Leslie posted earlier...where was that pic??


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Leslie said:


> ound:Y'all crack me up!


Leslie..where is that pic of that tree you posted earlier?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, Melissa..You have to check out Leslie's Christmas Tree under "Coffee Shop"
(posted today) That one would surly be pee-proof!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that's funny! ound: Certainly you can't blame Stogie when you've brought the great outdoors...INdoors! Now, that's a doggies dream. He just doesn't like to be inconvenienced going outside.

Is the grass wet? lol..

Its funny you say that because Gucci now thinks the POOL cover is one big POTTY PAD. lol, I told my husband not to let her go on it (It is sturdy to walk on, but STILL!) But he thought it was cute, 

This time next year...we will have PEE stains all over it. Its just so much more alluring than the icky-wet grass. hah.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread really gave me a laugh this morning!!! I to do TWO trees in my house, but my guys leave them alone. Thankfully, Logan pees on the grass, not trees. Mellisa, if Stogie is still leaving you presents, maybe you can help out Carol, porr Sherman's Mom, who is struggling with Sherman's potty habits.l You gotta figure that there has to be some kind of solution!! And I live BYOB much more than MYOB - and if you all want a laugh, when I first read that, I thought it said BYOB- as my mind was saying no one in their right mind would tell someone to Mind their own business on a Public forum!! I figured if we all can post, then it is all our business!! 
Back to subject - Before you think you are crazy and have lost things, you should check Goldie's beds!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread is hysterical! Gryff still squats to pee. He's never done the leg lift so luckily, he's not interested in the tree.

MYOB!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a small tree this year and putting it on a table. Between the cats, dogs, moving furniture, I'm tired just thinking about it. Plus, I have a few feather trees I put up around the house.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will say, much to my surprise, BOTH dogs used the doggie door TWICE today. NOW Stogie is even more confused, he got a treat right after breakfast for using the door. Maybe he is learning! 

Yes, its a very Yellow Christmas! HAHA. 

Im glad yall enjoyed that, I wrote it for my blog but decided to put it here.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and I am not sure I could help Shermans mom. These dogs are going to occasionally have accidents. Its just going to happen. I have a hard time with my guys, but I bought a house with ALL WOOD floors, just for them! So I may not be doing it the right way, haha! 

If you have no tolerance for some accidents, you probably shouldn't have a toy dog. Even, if they are trained, there will be times when they are sick... or just having an "off day". If she is so ready to give him up based on a few accidents, ( she said he is good most of the time) then I would think they are not as bonded together due to her frustrations. She is probably doing the right thing. My .02


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have not put up my tree. I don't want to spend the month fussing at Smarty. I know she will get every thing off the bottom limbs. My DD will be on the 20th with her dog and boy friend. I'll wait until the 19th and we can guard the tree from her dog and Smarty at the some time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is so interesting as my guys have never touched anything on the bottom of the tree either. Lily & Lexi could care less, and it took about 3x of saying leave it to Logan and now he could care less. I even have wrapped presents and ribbons under the tree & they just walk right by. I guess it is just what specifically interests the dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hahaha! This was great for a good laugh!

PS my boys prefer flagstone too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci must've READ THIS THREAD this morning when I turned my back!!! 

We went to the office for a few hours and came home to a 'mysterious puddle' on the vinyl under the tree (I haven't put the skirt or decorations up yet).

So..I notice her sniffing something...I LOOK closer and see the PUDDLE. She looks UP at me *bewildered* as if she has NO clue how it got there. 

I ponder? Did husband water the tree? Did he spill water? Hmmm..

So I grab a paper towel (since my allergies are crazy and sense of smell is off)..low and behold, its a YELLOW puddle. Hmm.. I ask Gucci "Did you do this?"......She tilts her head and maintains the *innocent*/Halo above her head act...Sniffs it and backs up, as if it disgusts her. ound:Umm...okay. Perhaps someone else did this? lol......the male species in the house have been known to MISS the toilet occasionally, but the tree is a good 15-20 ft from the bathroom. Maybe someone broke in the house? Peepee burglar? haha.

I think she read this thread! haha.

OH..and on the hardwood floors...my husband has been wanting to put them in for YEARS, and I keep saying *no*. I like carpet, its softer, nicer to walk on, sit on, more 'homey', less cold........but I have to admit, hardwood floors are starting to appeal to me more and more these days! I may open my mind to them 

And what's funny...is that after I cleaned up the puddle.....she went to ring the bell to go outside!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> This thread is hysterical! Gryff still squats to pee. He's never done the leg lift so luckily, he's not interested in the tree.
> 
> MYOB!


Gabriel is 2 now and thankfully still squats! However, the two other's that I dog sit "lift and PEE!" :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

ound:ound:


Melissa Miller said:


> Oh and I am not sure I could help Shermans mom. These dogs are going to occasionally have accidents. Its just going to happen. I have a hard time with my guys, but I bought a house with ALL WOOD floors, just for them! So I may not be doing it the right way, haha!
> 
> If you have no tolerance for some accidents, you probably shouldn't have a toy dog. Even, if they are trained, there will be times when they are sick... or just having an "off day". If she is so ready to give him up based on a few accidents, ( she said he is good most of the time) then I would think they are not as bonded together due to her frustrations. She is probably doing the right thing. My .02


M... I have had three Aussies, two other large "mutts" and two cats. We are now on our 7th dog (and I dog sit 2 others) and have come to a life style where we just go with the flow! Dog hair was my biggest issue..and Aussie's shed ALOT!

I read a great comment one time..."Why do you think they call it FUR-niture??"
ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This whole thread is hysterical. I all but spit when I read Kara's post about the pee tree. Maybe Gucci wanted to "make" her contribution to holiday decorating.

Milo has just started lifting his leg. Actually shocked me when I saw it yesterday, but I should have seen it coming. Two days before that he humped my arm (with enthusiasm). I've had to put off his neutering twice. I see the time is at hand (no pun intended).


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Here ...Leslie found the perfect tree...









ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

LOVE THAT TREE!!!

no tree potty accidents here - but I had one to top that last night....cause of the rain Austin was trying to "hold" it - well he jumped on my bed when I had just turned out the lights...got soooo excited when Ollie jumped up and he did a HUGE "shake shake shake the body"....low and behold...he needed to go soooo badly that as he shook pee just started flying EVEYWHERE!!!! and I mean EVERYWHERE!!on my face hair mouth pillows blankets, sheets Ollie and him - i was screaming like I was being attacked as my son and dh came running....

oh what a nite - and now what a morn - WASHING EVERYTHING! uke:ound::frusty:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhh it was raining pee! ound: 

Dare I say, Stogie has been really good the last couple of days.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Catherine....:flypig::rant::llama::hail::kev: oy vey


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH my! "Raining PEEPEE"!!!!!!ound: Oh, sheesh.....and I thought Peeing on the tree-mat was BAD. Gosh. lol

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> LOVE THAT TREE!!!
> 
> no tree potty accidents here - but I had one to top that last night....cause of the rain Austin was trying to "hold" it - well he jumped on my bed when I had just turned out the lights...got soooo excited when Ollie jumped up and he did a HUGE "shake shake shake the body"....low and behold...he needed to go soooo badly that as he shook pee just started flying EVEYWHERE!!!! and I mean EVERYWHERE!!on my face hair mouth pillows blankets, sheets Ollie and him - i was screaming like I was being attacked as my son and dh came running....
> 
> oh what a nite - and now what a morn - WASHING EVERYTHING! uke:ound::frusty:


OH NO!!! Now you are going to get everyone talking about where to buy 
PEE-GEAR!

(I wonder if you can put Depends on dogs...LOL ound


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

...I wonder if Barbara Walter's Hav's ever pee in her house!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

It was sooooooo Raining pee.....

at first i thought he was puking!!! *NOT*uke:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Catherine..OMG, thanks for the laugh!! As I sit here Tessa is full of...something! It's raining and she's afraid she may melt....even with her new spiffy jackets. YIKES!!

Kara, we have wood floors but have area rugs. So where do (all) dogs like to go? On the rug of course!! So unless you go ALL bare w/no rugs whatsoever, it doesn't matter. They will find a square inch of rug to go on in a sea of wood.

MY DH read the thread about Sherman and wanted to go pick him up. I knew there was a reason I love this man 

So far, Tessa is uninterested in the tree. There's too many other things way more interesting....like credit cards, and Apple Mac charging cords!:frusty:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. I don't know how I missed this thread until now. LMAO. Too funny.

We don't use a real tree because I am allergic to it. So, I hope we are safe with Houston. Now the ornaments..............That will be another story.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

This is all just too funny. I am happy to say that so far, my three don't show much interest in the tree. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan (I keep trying to call you Tessa! LOL)

I believe it! I have gotten some GREAT ideas here on how to break the Rug habit, but nothing works. Paige suggested I pick up the rugs, so I did...but I had to put a towel down in front of the shower....guess what became "fair game"? lol.....I can't trust my kids and husband to pick up the towel or rug after the shower, I'd be running around the house ALL The time w/ another dreaded chore.

I also tried putting the pad on TOP of the rug, well, she'd hit the side of the pad and get pee on the rug. My husband called me a dummy for doing that! LOL

So far......Just that ONE mysterious puddle under the tree, which she *denied* having anything to do with. ound: ound:I wish I would've gotten that on Youtube.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Melissa for making me feel much better! Valentino and my my maltese Lexie are in a "peeing match"......they go pee outside first(Lexie always waits until he pees then she goes & pees on top of his!) then they come back inside and pee again! :frusty: We just put down wood floors in the entire house except for the kitchen and baths so my hubby said they cannot go past the kitchen until this stops. Oh, what's a mother to do?? I'm going to try the doggie diapers to see if that might help so they can atleast come out for some family time. With Christmas coming and all of my fam being here I have to think of some solution so my husband won't turn into the doggie police! Oh remember the Seinfeld episode of the "Soup Nazi"??? He could be the "Pee Nazi"!!ound:No really....HELP! Will the pee hurt the wood??? I realize if it wasn't cleaned up in a timely manner it might warp it but what if it got wiped up right away? Does the scent stay like on carpet? You can't put just anything on the wood.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki!

BOY...can I relate!

My husband is the PEE and POOP Nazi. He always asks me if Gucci has pooped, and if I say no...he obsesses over it and takes her out 15 times! lol, he even gets aggravated sometimes if she pees on the pad after she's been out. SO annoying. lol

He wants new carpet or hardwood floors,but I think that would make him SOO much worse about policing her potty routine! lol, and she barely ever poops inside, I think she really prefers doing that outdoors.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My first choice was slate floors so i wouldn't have to worry but the flooring lady wasn't too sure how that would work in a 3 level house like ours. Don't get me wrong.....I absolutely LOVE the wood.....it is gorgeous.....I just don't like having stress at home....I get enough of that everywhere else!:croc:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just keep trying to postpone it! Can you imagine, well..yes you can! The nightmare of having to move all the furniture and installation? ACK! But there is only SO much the carpet cleaning guys can do. lol

With my big family, I just don't see how new carpet or floors wouldn't be ruined quickly.

I love the slate! I prefer bamboo to other hardwood, but I don't know..I am So picky with rugs...and I'd have to buy alot.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I will confirm that remodeling while you are living there is a NIGHTMARE!!! I just keep telling myself how wonderful it will look when it is done! Hubby & I have moved from room to room like we are camping! The one good thing is I don't have to cook or clean!! Yippeeee!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> My first choice was slate floors so i wouldn't have to worry but the flooring lady wasn't too sure how that would work in a 3 level house like ours. Don't get me wrong.....I absolutely LOVE the wood.....it is gorgeous.....I just don't like having stress at home....I get enough of that everywhere else!:croc:


Vicki...wouldn't it be hard to clean pee off of slate...you'd think it would absorb into it...Do they seal it with something??

I have Pergo in my family room where we keep our dogs when we are out, but it doesn't look as nice as wood.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes they have to seal it. My daughter has wood & slate and it is lovely.....but the key is to seal it! I know the wood is sealed but still not sure how much pee it could take!:biggrin1iane...I love your signature byw!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet the slate IS lovely!

Our next big project, if we don't move/build a house..is to remodel my kitchen! I'd love a more 'functional' one and a big Viking fridge!That would be months of not cooking! (yippee!) BUT..the contractors, noise and mess. UGH! lol

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki, I have wood floors everywhere except for bedrooms and baths. Pee is actually VERY easy to wipe up from the wood. Too bad Tessa prefers the area rugs, lol!! Wood is easier and is left cleaner after wiping it up, than off of tile. I never feel tile is clean because of absorption and the grout...YUCK! 
I have a friend with a Maltese and he wears diapers because of marking issues. She says he still hikes and "marks", even with the diaper on, lol!

Actually I'm trained to go out so often with Tessa she doesn't have many accidents 

Kara, my DH is obsessed over Tessa's poop too! And she's only pooped in the house once, right after we brought her home, so go figure. Truthfully I think it's easier to clean up poop than pee.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do have to say at the old house we had slate in the kitchen, powder room and basement bar and I loved it! Doesn't show anything! The rest of our house was the original hardwood floors and it actually blended in well together.

Since I have had dogs, I avoid carpet- just asking for trouble! The house we are renting has bamboo floors now but they seem to show a lot more dirt than our old house or the doggy door just means more dirt is coming in!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Vicki, wood is great to clean pee! We have all wood floors and it works really well. You just have to clean it off and not leave it for a long time. I haven't had the smell "stick" or the wood look strange afterwards, so it's 100% better than carpet.

Also, I find that Kubrick does NOT like to pee on wood so I actually wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Lina....unfortunately my two will pee on anything, anywhere.....cause they're in that stupid "peeing competition"!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The multi color slate is gorgeous! Thanks Jan for that info on the wood....I'll pass that on to DH! I ordered doggie diapers for both today....so atleast @ Christmas when everyone is here they don't have to be imprisoned! After everyone goes home I'm gonna work hard to break them of this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> The multi color slate is gorgeous! Thanks Jan for that info on the wood....I'll pass that on to DH! I ordered doggie diapers for both today....so atleast @ Christmas when everyone is here they don't have to be imprisoned! After everyone goes home I'm gonna work hard to break them of this!


Well, Vicki.. it seems like everyone shares this same issue..so if you get it figured out..PLEASE pass it on!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You guys have made me laugh so hard and thankful for a small occasional pee on the rug.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> LOVE THAT TREE!!!
> 
> no tree potty accidents here - but I had one to top that last night....cause of the rain Austin was trying to "hold" it - well he jumped on my bed when I had just turned out the lights...got soooo excited when Ollie jumped up and he did a HUGE "shake shake shake the body"....low and behold...he needed to go soooo badly that as he shook pee just started flying EVEYWHERE!!!! and I mean EVERYWHERE!!on my face hair mouth pillows blankets, sheets Ollie and him - i was screaming like I was being attacked as my son and dh came running....
> 
> oh what a nite - and now what a morn - WASHING EVERYTHING! uke:ound::frusty:


Wow, when he does it, he does it up good. I guess I'm not supposed to be laughing, huh? Give him a hug and kisses from us :hug: Gosh, he's almost a year old already! Only 12 more days to go. Yikes...that means Christmas will be here and I haven't started shopping for the humans yet. I did shop online for the dogs though ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> So far......Just that ONE mysterious puddle under the tree, which she *denied* having anything to do with. ound: ound:I wish I would've gotten that on Youtube.
> 
> Kara


I saw a cartoon once that said something like, "You didn't see me do it so you can't prove it's me". Our dogs must have seen that same cartoon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I just keep trying to postpone it! Can you imagine, well..yes you can! The nightmare of having to move all the furniture and installation? ACK! But there is only SO much the carpet cleaning guys can do. lol
> 
> With my big family, I just don't see how new carpet or floors wouldn't be ruined quickly.
> 
> ...


We went through that when we had the carpeting taken out. We got this bug up our behinds that we could lay the new floor on our own. NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Thanks Lina....unfortunately my two will pee on anything, anywhere.....cause they're in that stupid "peeing competition"!


I think I'd put them both in diapers and show them who can win that competition :biggrin1:


----------

